# Polly and Gwenie's waiting rooms



## EggieBaby (Jan 7, 2014)

It's our first kidding and I am soooo excited! We won KW Farm's kid giveaway in 2014 and then bought our doeling's dam. We bred them to a registered buck with blue eyes and black and white markings. I can't wait to see their babies! This whole endeavour was inspired by our foster daughter and her brother. They love animals and it's been amazing to see the calming affect they have on our adopted kids. All 5 of our kids are learning the ropes and our 3 daughters all know how to check the does ligaments! This morning my 6 yo daughter that we adopted ran into my room shouting, "Mom, Gwenie lost her pencils!!!"










Taken 2weeks ago, due July 20th









Gwenie's...wide load!









And her dam, Polly


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## EggieBaby (Jan 7, 2014)

Ligaments are totally gone. How much longer will we have to wait???


----------



## EggieBaby (Jan 7, 2014)

Gwenie keeps rubbing her vulva on trees and fence posts etc. Is this normal/okay? Poor thing!


----------



## EggieBaby (Jan 7, 2014)

Look at that udder!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Keep watching for amber goo to hang out of her vulva. Once that happens, the kids are on the way. She also may stare off into space, nicker or call alot, paw the ground, lie down and get up often, or - if she's a buggar, she'll show you no signs and pop those babies out while she's chomping on her hay. ;-)


----------



## EggieBaby (Jan 7, 2014)

It's been almost 24 hours since her ligs disappeared! The suspense is killing me!


----------



## EggieBaby (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## EggieBaby (Jan 7, 2014)

They are here! Gwenie did awesome! I wouldn't have even know that she was kidding if her dam hadn't sounded the alarm! When I came out she had a bubble starting to come out but was still just walking around! I got behind her and caught the first kid, a doeling, and Gwenie needed a little help to know what to do next. Eventually she started cleaning her baby and then came the second bubble. It felt like a while before she wanted to bother pushing the 2nd kid out but eventually out slid #2, a beautiful spotted buckling! Everybody seems healthy and happy except Gwenie's dam, Polly, who was also due today but hasn't kidded yet. I think she's jealous and she's been making all kind of noise. She won't go near the babies and I also think she is miss her own daughter!
I couldn't be happier with these kids!


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

They are beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Very cute!! Can't wait to see mine!


----------



## EggieBaby (Jan 7, 2014)

Well Polly is three days overdue and her ligs haven't changed a bit! I really hope we don't have to induce her. Are there any "natural" ways to induce goat labor?


----------



## WitchHazel (May 5, 2015)

I think you can try red raspberry leaves.


----------



## EggieBaby (Jan 7, 2014)

Well she lost her ligs around 6pm last night and the babies came at 11:45 today! Another set of twins! A doeling and a buckling, Ivy and Rocky.


----------



## EggieBaby (Jan 7, 2014)

Both have blue eyes and black knee high boots!


----------

